# Realistic Color for the 67' Bullitt



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey guys, 
It's been awhile since I've gotten to work on a model due to moving. We're all packed and settled in now, so I can begin my project. A 68' Bullitt. I was wondering if any primer would work. Also I was thinking about doing gloss green metallic for the shell but I wasn't really sure if that was realistic because it was revell's instructions. Let me know what you think or if you have any better color suggestions. Thanks!
-Alyssa:thumbsup:


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

meant to write 68 in the title ;P


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Alyssa, if you are going to go with a color out of a can I would go with British Green Metallic in the Model Master series from Testors.

Or go with Tamiya TS43 Racing green or TS9 British Green. You'll have to compare those at the store if you want to see the difference. Those should get you to where you want. 
Now, if you had an airbrush.........
Chris


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah, I do have an air compressor. What attachments do I need for that Chris?


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Have you an airbrush? If so you'll need a regulator, and moisture trap. You'll also have to gete some pieces to downsize the connections to fit the compressor, from 1/2 to 1/4 I believe. Run your air pressure around 17-20, or whatever feels or looks good coming out of the brush.

Then, head over to 
www.scalefinishes.com
He's got the paint for the '68 and the '08.

Chris


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Chris. How much do you think that they go for? If I bought a kit I mean... I have a really nice air compressor, isn't that the chunk of the money right there? Anyway, let me know. Also highland metallic looks like a realistic bullitt color, thanks for pointing me to the site. 
-Alyssa


----------



## alex1485 (Feb 13, 2009)

highland green was the real color...


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Yes, the air compressor is a lot of the money. If you go to Michael's or Hobby Lobby with a coupon you could buy an airbrush at a very decent price. Just really depends on what type of air-brush you want. 
I have a Badger 175. I like the heft in my hand. Works well and has three different tips as well as being dual action for more precise control.

Do a search on the forums about air brushes, I know lots of topics have been brought up about them. Read what you can, go to the stores to see if you can handle them or read more about them. Look online too as prices online are usually much better than at the store.

Chris


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Cool, thanks Chris. Also Alex, I know that highland was the color for the 08s that they made, I just wasn't sure if the classic was the same or not


----------



## alex1485 (Feb 13, 2009)

yep, its the same


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Sweet, I just primered it. Going to sand it now then its off to paint!!!!!!!


----------

